
Ask HN: How would you measure if a job is meaningful? - holistio
I&#x27;ve grown impatient and a bit disgusted by how most job and contracting ads are focused on what stack is used and what benefits are offered.<p>It feels like these ads are not treating tech workers as creative people to whom doing meaningful work is important.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a simple tool to help alleviate the situation a little, yet I&#x27;m curious: how would you gauge if a job is meaningful, if the &quot;why&quot; and &quot;how&quot; of it are worthy of your attention?<p>What do you expect from an employer or a client in order for you to feel valuable and meaningful in a position?
======
troydavis
80000 Hours has one very thorough approach: [https://80000hours.org/career-
guide/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/) [https://80000hours.org/career-
guide/most-pressing-problems/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/most-
pressing-problems/)

~~~
holistio
thanks, I think I can get a few pointers from this

